# The GodFarmer's Clutter cottage, Mar17



## The Wombat (Mar 28, 2017)

*Don’t think I’ve seen this on the forum yet!

Stumbled across this gem of a place, and quickly returned with my camera, before it gets locked up. Then went back again with a Rookie new member. His first explore, and he definitely enjoyed it.
Built in the 1800s, and judging by the calendar, this place has been derelict since 2012. I walked through the door, and was shocked - This place was loaded of with stuff, and was a 5 bedroom mansion, with 3 bathrooms, and 3 staircases. The property has a number of outhouses, and barns in various states of decay. Don’t know what happened to the occupier, or why so many personal belongings have been left, but there were endless rooms full of stuff. The wellies, with a clothes peg was a favourite of mine, as was the ‘National Young Farmer 1985 annual’.

There is another property attached, which was not accessible.

There were a number of Jesus pictures, and religious quotes framed on the wall, and letters of thanks from a church thanking him for the use of his tractor. Clearly a keen church goer, hence the report title name. Keen to keep the location of this one out of the public forum for the minute… A few places I have visited in years gone by, I have recently heard have been torched.*













The Sculley










Obviously a keen smoker - hoards of packs of park drive cigarettes





Young Farmer, 1985





The hallway





The living room










The Kitchen










2nd reception room





upstairs landing





Master bedroom










2nd bedroom





3rd bedroom















2nd Bathroom





Back to the sculley





it was very dark in this room.... full 30 second exposure





And... - The Wellies



thanks for looking


----------



## HughieD (Mar 28, 2017)

Great find Wombat!


----------



## Mikeymutt (Mar 28, 2017)

Wow mate what a find.really love this one.best to keep it quiet.it's a good one


----------



## The_Derp_Lane (Mar 28, 2017)

I love it. Thanks for posting.


----------



## The Wombat (Mar 28, 2017)

Thanks Hughie, Dauntless & Mikey


----------



## prettyvacant71 (Mar 29, 2017)

ooOOoo what an interesting little find! I want a bog seat like that lol...has it got crabs on!

Sneaky mirror shot


----------



## smiler (Mar 29, 2017)

That's a beaut Wombat, I enjoyed it,Thanks


----------



## DiggerDen (Mar 29, 2017)

Amazing find. Hope it stays like that.


----------



## The Wombat (Mar 30, 2017)

Many thanks guys, appreciate that


----------



## Sam Haltin (Mar 30, 2017)

What a nice find. The house is in good condition. I like the toilet seat, very unusual design.


----------



## ianitter (Apr 3, 2017)

Very scary looking building!


----------



## Rubex (Apr 3, 2017)

Great find Wombat


----------



## The Wombat (Apr 4, 2017)

Rubex said:


> Great find Wombat



Thanks M'Dear

Nice to meet you again on Saturday


----------



## Tia218 (Apr 6, 2017)

Lovely place captured so perfectly. Thanks.


----------



## Electric (Apr 7, 2017)

The Godfarmer. Ha. Great one Wombat.


----------



## elhomer12 (Apr 8, 2017)

Nice find mate, it seems quite similar to packington in a few ways. Any idea what the "Do not Touch" markers/signs are about? I counted 8 in the pics


----------



## The Wombat (Apr 14, 2017)

elhomer12 said:


> Nice find mate, it seems quite similar to packington in a few ways. Any idea what the "Do not Touch" markers/signs are about? I counted 8 in the pics



Thanks mate
I get out when I can 

Don't know about the Do not touch signs - 
Found a few on another explore I did - The tragic thatched cottages.
Not seen them before myself. DS offered a suggestion about what they could be about


----------



## The Wombat (Apr 14, 2017)

Many thanks everyone 
My favourite find so far this year


----------



## Dirus_Strictus (Apr 15, 2017)

elhomer12 said:


> Any idea what the "Do not Touch" markers/signs are about? I counted 8 in the pics [/QUOTE)
> 
> Unless both this place and the Cottages have been subjected to an Official photographic survey; there might be another explanation, rather than my first observations. There is evidently - according to a mate who has partaken in the 'event', some form of photographic treasure hunt carried out by teams. The datum lines from the squares gives one the search lines and one then solves a clue to observe the item in question. I can see the method in the madness, but all seems a bit over the top to me - each to their own! However; the 'Do not remove' on the signs does seem to point to something more than say, an official photo session. Once photographed, it does not matter if the signs are removed; but some weird treasure hunt game is another matter all together.


----------



## 5t3tcv743 (Apr 15, 2017)

Wow! Looking at the bedroom shot it looks like someone just got up and left! Great pics!


----------



## Ninja Kitten (Apr 16, 2017)

crazy scully! lovely post


----------



## missypink (Apr 17, 2017)

Absolutely stunning, one day I will overcome my fears and explore properly and find somewhere like this!


----------



## The Wombat (May 3, 2017)

Many thanks everyone


----------

